# Hard drive very slow, is it dying?



## Grift (May 19, 2011)

about 2 days ago my hard drive in PC became very slow, computer now takes like 6-7 minutes to start up, transferring files, starting programs and unzipping files all slowed down quite a bit. tried unzipping a file on an external hd and it was going at 5mb/s and then tried to unzip the same file on the main hd on PC and it was going at only 600kb/s. tried running my antivirus and it found nothing and also ran the short and long tests from seatools for dos and it said the hd passed both tests. could it be dying? or is there any other tests i can run?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Grift,

You can try performing a tune-up on your computer and see if that helps out. Perform a "Check Disk Repair" on your computer and also clear out the temp folders using a good program called "CCleaner." Here is the link to performing a check disk repair: How to perform disk error checking in Windows XP

Hope everything works out for you and if you have more questions, feel free to post here.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

what size is the hdd and how much free space does it have


----------



## Grift (May 19, 2011)

its a 500gb seagate hd model ST3500418AS and it has 18gb free


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

that could be part of the issue there is less than 4% free space


----------



## Grift (May 19, 2011)

tried the CCleaner but didnt seem to help, also tried the Check Disk Repair but i think it might've froze because it stayed at 0% on step 4 for over an hour, so ill try that again soon. i've had the hdd hovering around 20gb for like 3-4 months ill remove some things and see if that helps also. and thanks for the suggestions and help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need 15% free space on the drive

clear some space and defrag the drive


----------



## Grift (May 19, 2011)

finally managed to get nearly everything off the hdd that was having problems, it has 92% space free. ran both the defrag program and chkdsk and hdd is still slow as it was before. any other suggestions?


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

download hddscan from hddscan.com and click the "smart" button then copy paste the image back here to review the health of the drive.


----------



## eiramzoe (May 6, 2011)

have u tried using a different power supply?


----------



## Grift (May 19, 2011)

heres the report from hddscan


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

The hard drive SMART is tripped you have a ton of re-allocated sectors its time to replace the drive. Its not something that can be repaired. This is also why its slowed down. I see it all the time.


----------



## Grift (May 19, 2011)

alright. thanks again for all the help


----------

